# What type do YOU think would be your perfect mate?



## Allium (Oct 17, 2009)

Posting my stats first.
I - very/extreme
S - moderate
T - very/extreme
P - moderate at home but at work, my P can resemble a J. When they speak of me in a positive way, responsible(extremely so), dependable and competent usually comes up.

This list may not be accurate, too few encounters and whatnot... but anyways here it goes.

**REVISED***
1(2). ISTP, ISTJ - I feel very comfortable with others like myself.

2(1). ESTJ - The type I admire the most, probably. I want/need(?) that strong, competent and responsible girl to straighten me up, with respect, when I need. If I could be another type, this would be the one. Maybe too strict and too demanding though.


5. ESTP... maybe, I am afraid they will be too immature and not serious/responsible enough when it matters. Maybe that could change with age?

7. _SFP - Amongst the few I know most seems to be _SF_ and yes, we get along well. They seem to like me more than I like them though, ouch.
8. _SFJ

Yes the numbers are "wrong" to somehow represent the distance.

Don't get along with N's so well, at least not I with them(sorry). Is it weird I get along better with SF than N? Cause my S have been weaker than my T in every test I have done.

Maybe its the other way around, SF(cause they believe I am way smarter than them, true or not) like me more than N(cause after a while I say "No, no more useless theories") and thats why... or maybe SF think that I am kind because of my I?


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

I think my _perfect_ mate would be an INTP, but it doesn't really matter to me. I do not choose who I will date or be friends with by type at all.


----------



## Halfjillhalfjack (Sep 23, 2009)

I find this VERY hard to decide on....I like so many different people for different reasons..... 
my two best friends are INFP, and they truly understand me...but I don't know if I'd wanted to be mirrored in a relationship....
I'd say probably an N, but I'm not too sure. Have often been attracted to XSTX for some reason, but when it comes to a relationship....
I think I avoid male ISTJs as romantic partners, because that's my fathers type and I have so many issues with him. Generally, I think I wouldn't prefer a J (though I've been really in love with an ESTJ....complete opposite ....he didn't understand me, but somehow we connected, and he appreciated me for what I am. think he might be ESTP, though....)
I think many Es would be hard for me, especially ENTX, I guess. 
the longer I think of it, the harder I find it to nail it down to certain types. there are types that I seem to avoid, I think, but on the other hand....with so many types you just have to decide which KIND of problems and which kind of positive things you'd want....I think it comes down to the individual, at last..... 
as friends, I prefer NFs, and SFs. dont have any T friends, I think..... so maybe as a partner I'd prefer F as well. F and P.


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

INFJ.

By far.


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

I'd really like to see what INTJ/INTJ could create. I think it would be a really cerebral relationship and we would debate a lot. It could be intersting to have someone who sort of understand what it is to be a cerebral-loner type of person. I haven't meet too many people who value knowledge like I do or people who are able to articulate theory on life or world stage event, even in university.

On the other hand, I'd really like to experiment an INTJ/ENFP relationship and see what the complementary effect could bring to both partners. I think it could help us a lot on developing our weakness and it would be a good long term relation too since N have a lot of projects/dreams. I think I could manage quite well to be arround an F type since I live everyday with some member of my family who have this trait. I've become a bit of a mellow INTJ lol 

Like a couple of INTJ I've never had a s/o so it really hard to tell what would be best. In theory INTJ or ENFP would work well with me.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Azrael said:


> I don't know if this has been done before, but essentially my question is:
> 
> "*What MBTI type do you think would be the perfect fit for you as your husband or wife?*"
> 
> ...


See

Perseus System

Even has Best Man. This scheme ignores the Mother-in-Law. 

I am not going to say why, but it has been tested. 

Sesnsors are easy matches. Ns come with different games. NFs have ideals. There is probably a political dimension.

The Guardians are not going to approve of NPs whatever. The Artisans SP are OK though. THe JSs will plot against PNs. 

The Perseus "standard system" does not work for extreme types. The Perseus 384 system has then got to be used.


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

Probably another ISFP... Would share my way of loving.. but would still be quirky and unique enough in her own way so to avoid us being _too_ similar..

But MBTI Type is not a criterion and I think I could find something good enough to love in anyone..


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I'd have to say that my perfect partner would be ESTP. :wink:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> I'd have to say that my perfect partner would be ESTP. :wink:


Yeah you are hot for Dean too now, aren't you? Damn, he's just too sexy and kickass, is he not? He would really like your sexy skirt, too. :tongue:
*chuckles*

:wink:


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

Allium said:


> Don't get along with N's so well, at least not I with them(sorry). Is it weird I get along better with SF than N? Cause my S have been weaker than my T in every test I have done.


I think that's actually generally pretty normal. I've heard a lot of people say that the N/S difference is the most significant. Ideally, I would go for an E before I would go for an S, and I am 100% I. But my husband is an S, and he's not terribly difficult unless I sense that something is wrong. Then he thinks I'm crazy until I'm proven right. But he still doesn't learn his lesson for the next time! hahaha


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

Tkae said:


> I've heard of INFP/ISTJ as being a hunter/prey type of relationship, but I'm really kind of interested in that.
> 
> I'd love to have someone to take care of me and tell me that my ideas were insane and irrational, but still be there to pick me up when I fail... idk. As hard as the relationship would be, I think there would be a certain kind of reciprocal nature to it. They'd be my rock, and I'd be the lover that would truly appreciate their seemingly worthless gestures as acts of true love.
> 
> ...


Okay kid (so I don't really know if you are younger or older than me), I'm going to give you some unsolicited advice. Now, as I make my recommendations you may notice that I fit the type I am suggesting to you. I am married. I just thought I should say that so that you might take my advice seriously instead of thinking I am coming after you. hahahahaha

Okay, an INFP/ISTJ relationship may go well for a while at first, but chances are good that the ISTJ will get a bit sick of your "irrationality" after a while, and criticism will be made more because of annoyance with you rather than a caring desire to help you improve yourself.

You want someone who can be objective enough to tell you when you are being irrational. But you also want someone who will care about you deeply and love you unconditionally. If you want a deep, objective relationship, I would go with an NF who is a type 5. Another NF will have the ability to love you deeply, and a 5 will have the ability to be objective. (That 5 really does make a huge difference. I'm married to an ISTP, yet I am definitely the more objective one in the relationship. Even he will admit it.) An NF will tell you if you're being irrational, but will do so in a way that is caring. (I'm not saying that an ISTJ won't, I'm just saying that it will be harder for them to do so because the two of you would be so different.)

You want someone who will, in essense, take care of you a bit. Go for someone who is a J and an oldest child. Both are generally more naturally responsible (although other types can be very responsible as well), and the oldest child is used to taking care of others.

So, my recommendation would be an ENFJ or an INFJ who is an oldest child with a type 5 enneagram.
I'm sure there are some ISTJs in the world who you would do well with, but I think they would be very, very hard to find. If you do go for an ISTJ, make sure you have a lot of interests in common because you won't have much else! :crazy:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

vanWinchester said:


> Yeah you are hot for Dean too now, aren't you? Damn, he's just too sexy and kickass, is he not? He would really like your sexy skirt, too. :tongue:
> *chuckles*
> 
> :wink:


I know, he just looks so sexy playing leg guitar to Eye of the Tiger.:tongue:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> I know, he just looks so sexy playing leg guitar to Eye of the Tiger.:tongue:


Rawr, you have some kickass taste there. =P 
Now, I have an idea McG. You get Dean (ESTP) and I get Jensen (ISTP). :tongue:
That makes 
McGs best match: ESTP
Winchs best match: ISTP 

:crazy::wink:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

vanWinchester said:


> Rawr, you have some kickass taste there. =P
> Now, I have an idea McG. You get Dean (ESTP) and I get Jensen (ISTP). :tongue:
> That makes
> McGs best match: ESTP
> ...


I've actually got a better idea. How about I get you and you get me with Dean and Jensen joining whenever they feel like it?:tongue:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> I've actually got a better idea. How about I get you and you get me with Dean and Jensen joining whenever they feel like it?:tongue:


Deal. Let's go seal it! Lilith Business Talk ("because spitting in your hands is just gross"). Naow. :tongue::crazy: 

That now makes 
McGs best match: moi! 
Winchs best match: The Almighty One. 

Set. Score. Win.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

My best match would be a type nine INFP, if we shared the same values. It would be nice to be fully understood and accepted, and to know that I would never have to fear disharmony. It would also feel good to be with someone who inspired me creatively. The one I have is pretty close to ideal. He's a type nine INTP. Not quite an artistic inspiration, but completely adorable. Our fights always center around the T vs F thing, but at least he is never intentionally cruel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Probably ExTP.

E - The area in which I want to grow the most is having someone help me out of my shell.
T - Discussing ideas is fun. Discussing feelings is just a bit irksome sometimes. Like I don't mind helping people out, but when someone just talks about feelings without actually doing anything about them, it gets to a point where I'm like _wooahhh, your problems are yours. I have my own to deal with_. 
P - For me (and I'd say most high schoolers), relationships are mostly fun and games. Going out with someone fun and spontaneous would rock, fosho. Js are cool, too. Just not when they're uptight and bossy.

So that's considering _dating_. As for _mating_, like something more serious, probably ENFJ.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

A relationship (I suppose) with an ENTP would be interesting. Or INTJs. An INFP wouldn't be such a bad match either, they're quite fun.


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

Irulan said:


> Okay kid (so I don't really know if you are younger or older than me), I'm going to give you some unsolicited advice. Now, as I make my recommendations you may notice that I fit the type I am suggesting to you. I am married. I just thought I should say that so that you might take my advice seriously instead of thinking I am coming after you. hahahahaha
> 
> Okay, an INFP/ISTJ relationship may go well for a while at first, but chances are good that the ISTJ will get a bit sick of your "irrationality" after a while, and criticism will be made more because of annoyance with you rather than a caring desire to help you improve yourself.
> 
> ...


No no no, I wouldn't have thought you were coming after me anyways!

Thank you so much! I knew what I wanted, though you definitely cleared up some of the things about where I'd find it that I was having the biggest problems with :laughing:

I guess I just got too busy trying to make sure I didn't have _too_ much in common, since I definitely don't want someone as flighty as me lol

But you're right, and thanks :happy:


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

I really really like INFP's a lot, so that would be a definite possibility for my "perfect mate." Although, they would have to have a pretty high J; the strong P in some of my INFP friends drives me crazy sometimes...

I also love my relationship with my ISFJ mother, and I think a romantic relationship with an ISFJ man could work out. However, if his I is as extreme as my mom's, there could be some issues when it comes to my social side versus his less social side.

I might not mind a fellow ESFJ, since we would have so much in common, but E's actually kind of overwhelm me usually, mostly since I avoid party-like scenes, despite my social nature. I also tend to have almost all introverted friends, so I guess I'm just used to being the most extroverted one around. :tongue: A mellow ESFJ could be pretty cool. 

So it looks like my main prediction for my soul mate is that he will be an F. :crazy:


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

Enfj/infj/intj/istj

Perhaps a very, very, special INTP/INFP.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

TurranMC said:


> Fucking prudes


 Isn't that an oxymoron?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

snail said:


> Isn't that an oxymoron?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hahah roud:

To answer the topic question, though, the person I'm with right now. He tested as INFP with an extremely low I, but I'm pretty sure he's an ENFP. The only thing I'm certain about is that he's an NF... :3
*<3*


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Awww! I hope everything goes well for you, Sillytree. Any Saturday after Halloween I should be ready for you to come visit, and I'd love for you to tell me all about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

snail said:


> Awww! I hope everything goes well for you, Sillytree. Any Saturday after Halloween I should be ready for you to come visit, and I'd love for you to tell me all about it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks Snail  I hope so too <3. That sounds great, though, I can't wait to meet you! <3 and of course tell you all about it, haha.


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

snail said:


> Isn't that an oxymoron?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hahahahaha nice!


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

Are INFP just in general not loved?

Seems like I've seen a lot of INFP and INTP lol...

Or am I just depressed and weepy and self-loathing right now?


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I've thought about it. And I've come to a conclusion.
And my best romantic relationships and friendships for the matter have been with (N)Ts.
My best friend is an NT. Her E/I P/J fluctuate though. So I'm best friends with all four NTs LOL 
The only problem I have with thinkers is that I expect too much from them. I instantly know how other feel because I can read people and I'm extremely empathetic. I sometimes expect a T to be the same and get ratty when they are not. :blushed:


----------



## Tal (Oct 19, 2009)

Definately INFP although I'd give an ENFP a shot as well.

As for any SP's or SJ's out there, been there, done that. 

NT's can be really stimulating, but in the long term wouldn't fulfill me on all levels.

Then again...I'm still single...what do I know


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Tkae said:


> Are INFP just in general not loved?
> 
> Seems like I've seen a lot of INFP and INTP lol...
> 
> Or am I just depressed and weepy and self-loathing right now?


INFP's are very much loved by the people that you actually care about. No worries. Yea you may be a lil depressed, weepy, and self loathing. But that's OK. Just continue to perceive and look forward. It will pass.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

ENTJ.
I just absolutely love their rationality and their ability to reason through anything, not to mention T + X Chromosome + X Chromosome = hot as well. The last time I really clicked with a woman, it was with an INTJ chick I met. Although to bystanders, it looked like we were having a war. We both thought of it as a really good conversation.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd like an ISFP, or an INFJ.


ISFPs are just fucking cool.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Apparently, no one here loves INTP's. You all suck.
Except for you, Holly. I'll suck you. XD!


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

Most likely: INFJ, ENTP or a fellow INTP. I think NFs in general could work quite well though. 

But since the topic clearly states *"perfect mate"*, I'm gonna go with INFJ :happy:


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Kuja said:


> Most likely: INFJ, ENTP or a fellow INTP. I think NFs in general could work quite well though.
> 
> But since the topic clearly states *"perfect mate"*, I'm gonna go with INFJ :happy:


Excellent taste my friend, excellent taste :laughing:


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Tal said:


> Definately INFP although I'd give an ENFP a shot as well.
> 
> As for any SP's or SJ's out there, been there, done that.
> 
> ...


Why infp?



```````


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

thehigher said:


> Why infp?
> 
> 
> 
> ```````


INFPs are lovely 
Well I love you all anyways,
I can see why people would want to date that type


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

HollyGolightly said:


> INFPs are lovely
> Well I love you all anyways,
> I can see why people would want to date that type


I'm staring at an infj girl at a party right now. just a little eye flirting ....just a little.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

The only NT I'd go for would be an INTJ, challenging and we can even do homework together. 

My general philosophy is every letter different except the P/J for a mate, but the structure from a J would just be good for me.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

HollyGolightly said:


> Excellent taste my friend, excellent taste :laughing:


I love English Hair Pie!


----------



## Jorji (Oct 24, 2009)

ENFJ for me! I'd love to climb all up in their eyeballs, hang out and telepathize. We would never have to say word.


----------



## Disciple (Nov 4, 2009)

I found a site that list best companions for each type.

ENFP and ENTP
INFP and INTP
ENFJ and ENTJ
INFJ and INTJ
ESTJ and ESFJ
ISTJ and ISFJ
ESTP and ESFP
ESTJ and ESFJ

Site ESFJ Profile You will have to jump around a lot to find all the relationship types.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

assbiscuits said:


> Infj or intj.
> 
> They're fucking adorable and I always manage to get crushes on their types.


What can I say? We're just too sexy


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't think that site is very accurate in terms of the relationships they give; if anything, while I enjoy INFJs, I would ultimately prefer an ENTJ and an ISFP as my companions.

In love, however, I always seem to go for ENFP.


----------



## Rourk (Feb 17, 2009)

Nevermind this post.


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

from what I have read.. If someone is healthy(emotionally) .. I could just about get along with ANY type at all. 

especially if I am healthy too.. Shadow types(mine included) are more my worry...

I can bring out the worst in anyone.. and they, in me.. this is where it gets really complicated.. Its all about how you conflict with others and how you deal with that aspect of each other..

does that make sense?


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

It makes sense, but there are other factors to consider, like the health of the other person, societal pressures on the way you must act vs. want to act... lots of things. It's good to be healthy yourself, but not enough in the long run.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't think there's an actual type I don't get along with. I find it easier to get on with certain types more than others...but I don't like to say "I don't get along with xxxx's" because it's not the actual type, it's just a few people whol have that type and those people don't represent everyone of that type. For example, I didn't get along with another INFJ...I actually hate her, she was incredibly spiteful in an indirect and clever way...but I share her type and I don't and never have and never will behave like her.
I'm pretty much open to dating any type. I don't pay too much attention to "complementary pairings" etc. because it's down to the individual, not what looks good on paper. I would _rather _date fellow intuitives but I'm open to dating sensors. My mother is an intuitive and my father is a sensor and they been together for a very long time. Thye went through a rough patch recently but that was because there was a huge family trauma which would put a strain on anyone's relationship...but they are still together and love each other dearly. It just shows that anything is possible.


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

Disciple said:


> I found a site that list best companions for each type.
> 
> ENFP and ENTP
> INFP and INTP
> ...


They all say something different.

I think it depends on the person though. I think I would be most likely to get along best with an INTP, personally. But I get along very well with my ISTP husband.


----------



## DevilDoll (Jul 31, 2009)

I get along best with INFJs and INTJs, but romantically I seem to be most attracted to ENTJs and ENTPs. I have to say that I will probably never date another ESFJ. That didn't go well at all. Everything he did annoyed me. I also have no desire to date another ENFP. That also went down like a sinking ship.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

ENFP. Someone who's similar enough to me to share my inherent quality of awesomeness, but different enough to keep me interested.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I think I would prefer someone who was a NT. As for I/E and J/P, I don't really have much of a preference - maybe it would be a good idea for them to be ENTJ, so that we had similarities as well as differences.


----------



## MrsSmith (Aug 26, 2010)

INTP or ISTP. A mix of both.


----------



## Andrea (Apr 20, 2009)

ENFJ. they're bright, charismatic, and can pull their own weight.


----------



## Ikari T (Nov 1, 2008)

INFP, because I like focused-eccentric-touchy-feely-impulsive girls.


----------



## ThoughtProcess (Jul 2, 2010)

Ikari T said:


> INFP, because I like focused-eccentric-touchy-feely-impulsive girls.


I can be a lot of fun, that's for sure. Today is fifteen years with mine. She also brings out a lot of my shadow functions.


----------



## Ikari T (Nov 1, 2008)

ThoughtProcess said:


> I can be a lot of fun, that's for sure. Today is fifteen years with mine. She also brings out a lot of my shadow functions.


Good to know.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

An ENTP, ENTJ, ENFJ, or INFJ probably.


----------



## Armando (Jun 7, 2010)

ESTJ, ISTJ, ISTP, or ESTP.


----------



## SirDude (Aug 2, 2010)

My ex-wife I think was an ESFJ. (didn't know about MBTI before my divorce) Over all we had a great time together, felt we were a pretty good match. Still great friends even after the divorce. 

Most of the things in my life that have lasted have almost been a negative image of me. My best friend is a great example of this. From the goofy little things that go all the way back to when we were kids. When we did anything, if I did it right handed, he did it left handed. Riding skateboards, "regular foot" (me)/"Goofy foot"(him), I'm slightly extroverted, he's slightly introverted, etc etc. 

We make each other think and can point out that it's possible to do things a different way, not just the "normal" way. To me that's better then someone always agreeing with me, but there has to be some kind of common ground.


----------



## she_sells_seashells (Nov 13, 2010)

ENFP for me, especially one that's more tuned into their 'feeling' side than I am.


----------



## Halfjillhalfjack (Sep 23, 2009)

I find this is really hard to say because so much depends on the individual, but I think they'd have to be some kind of N-type. I also have very good S-friends, but it's not the same "connection" and kind of understanding that I feel with N-types. 
So, maybe INTJ because of the shared Ni and the contrast between Fe/Te. this might also cause problems, though. 
I am also often attracted To ENTP and ENFP because they are often so charismatic and fascinating and get me out of my shell, but, honestly, no offense, some of the ones I've met are often very.....er.....popular among the ladies ....and I'd have a problem with that. 
From my experience, I somehow always end up with INTXs romantically. My two best female friends are INFJs.


----------



## claircat (Dec 6, 2010)

It really does depend on the individual but if i was to generalize in theory i am really attracted to N types just because it's great when someone understands where you are coming from and all your crazy ideals plus likes to talk and debate with you endlessly,
-ENFJ men, i love their passion to help others and their intuitiveness about other people. I think we could make a good match provided we were both healthy and mature.
-ENTJ men, they do intimidate me a little but i am attracted to their super intelligence,honesty, loyalty and romantic side.
I also really like INTPS as well.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

vanWinchester said:


> The stuff that is suggested for my type seems completely off, and I am not sure how in Hell they came to think that.


Amen!!


> They suggest ISFJ or the ISTJ. Uhmm...no. Just no. If somebody of any type behaves like a stereotypical ISFJ or ISTJ (I will tell you what that means in a second) I don't think I would be attracted to them for too long.
> *A "typical SJ" would be somebody who has to stick to rules all the freakin' time, otherwise they basically die. I'd go nuts there. Seriously. And they'd go nuts about me, because I don't stick to traditional rule-stuff-shenanigans like they'd want me to. *They'd get a bigass "culture shock".


my thoughts exactly! I've seen ENTJ ESTJ ENFJ and ESFJ suggested for me and as you said.....just No. 

I hate that boring straight-jacket life with SJs - my mom was one. I hate being told the 'right' way to do everything all the time and being expected to comply to all outside obligations. NO WAY!! The last thing I need is more 'grounding'. I've been tackled to the floor and nailed there by so much 'practical' pessimism and conventionalism that I have an ingrained system override in my brain when I get creative vision that cancles it with a big fat "_Hopeless._" Also, I HATE being rushed and bullied into following scheduals. Scheduals be damned! I'll do it on my own time and not before. 

Ts are almost certainly a no because I've had way too many T/F clashes where I get hurt while they remain clueless, and I'm sick of being told that my feelings are invalid. I really need to have someone who identifies and empathizes with me. I need someone to get excited with me me about things and share that emotional connection and experience. I have to admit to being attracted to INTPs but they'd have to be reeeeeally specially good with feelings for me to actually consider it a good match. 

I'm really not seeing the E thing at all. I honnestly don't find them attractive, too intimidating and out there. Now Is on the otherhand are very attractive to me. I like the mystery, the quiet reserve. They make me want to get to know them, and they are comfortable and easy to be around when it comes to conversations. We don't have to be loud or interrupt eachother, we don't have to talk to every other person around us in public, we don't even have to talk to eachother when we're enjoying together time. I hate being pressured to go do things with people when I'm tired, and resent being told I'm no fun because of this. I have lots of fun by myself at home all the time. I can be talkative, but I can't stand those people who think if you are in the same room you _must_ be chatting with eachother! Maaaybe a toned down E could work ok, but they'd have to be pretty low on the E and be able to enjoy and respect some quiet time alone by themselves or just with me. I have a feeling I'd get jealous of them spending all kinds of time with other people with out me, but I wouldn't want to go hang out with them all either. I'd just like to hang out the two of us most of the time. 

I really enjoy the intellectual discussions with Ns, the way ideas flow so easily, so that might be my first choice. But on the otherhand I really like doing a lot of things that I just never do unless someone else invites me to get active with them. I love walking/hiking out in nature. I love doing arts and crafts. I love dancing and singing. I love traveling. I love 'playing' - doing silly childlike things. However, left on my own I think about getting out of my armchair a whole lot more than I ever actually do. I also really enjoy the experience of the moment. So SPs would work for me too. I admire the way they seem to get the idea into action and physical being rather than just a vision, and the way they thoroughly enjoy life as it comes. 

In my experience I have felt the best connection with fellow INFPs and INTPs. I fancy an INFJ would be alright too.

In actuallity I have married an ISFP and he seems to be a great match for me. We have a great emotional connection, and enjoy just relaxing together and enjoying the beautifull moments. We love doing artistic things and since he's always working on some crafty project it reminds me that I want to do these things more. He's good at helping me figure out how to make an idea work in reality. Instead of telling me it's impossible, as soon as I tell him an idea the gears start going in his head to figure out how to make it possible! I love that!  We enjoy plenty of quiet time together and don't feel the need for a lot of other friends. We can spend hours in silence together, perfectly comfortable, perhaps occassionally making little comments to eachother, or randomly cuddling for a moment. He's rarely impatient with me because he is laid back as well. We're good at being in tune with eachother's feelings and both have idealistic hopes for the future based on similar values. We're both very affectionate and we both enjoy childlike joys - like building with leggos together. While we occasionally have clashes, almost all of the time we are just the cutest lovey-doveyest happiest couple ever! ^_^


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

INFJ seems like the most logical choice at this point.

I've dated thinking types and while I do think there is something beautiful in a cutesy romantic NF being able to bring the thinker out of their shell and in touch with their feelings, that's just not realistic for me. It doesn't make me happy. I need that communication to come naturally-- I don't want to struggle for it or have to teach them how to keep me emotionally fulfilled. Been there, done that, and I was just not happy, bottom line.


----------



## MelodyGirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm ESFJ and I married an INTP. TOTAL opposite of me.


----------



## INFPPP (Feb 23, 2010)

I have no idea how that could work. Generally people have nothing in common get along poorly.

/shrugs


----------



## Shine (Jul 16, 2010)

Any of the NF types probably. I really like ENFP girls.


----------

